# I can’t purchase leaf tickets with Apple account funds, am I the only one?



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 14, 2022)

I added a gift card to my Apple account and Pocket camp won’t let me use it. It keeps telling me to add a credit card but I don’t want to.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 14, 2022)

I think you’re required to add a card on file even if you’re not purchasing anything. I have my credit card connected and I haven’t had any random or unauthorized charges. I remember having to add a card on file just to download an app when this phone was brand new. 

I’m not sure if there’s a workaround. Maybe there is, but you may be out of luck.


----------



## Shipper-Girl-27 (Jul 14, 2022)

Okay thanks for the answer. However, it let me buy something from another game so it’s just pocket camp. Odd.


----------

